# Neue ebay-Idee



## KatzenHai (8 November 2006)

Original-Mail, gestern Abend erhalten, nachdem ich natürlich nichts an meinem ebay-Account gemacht hatte:


> Betreff:    	EBay-Hinweis zu geanderter E-Mail-Adresse
> Von:   	"EBay.de" <[email protected]>
> An:   	[email protected]
> Datum:   	07.11.06 16:19:21
> ...


Die angehängte ebay.pdf.zip habe ich inhaltlich nicht geprüft, aber so meine Bedenken ...


----------



## stieglitz (8 November 2006)

*AW: Neue ebay-Idee*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Die angehängte ebay.pdf.zip habe ich inhaltlich nicht geprüft, aber so meine Bedenken ...



Wird auch gut gewesen sein.
Aber da ist zu erwarten, dass eine ganze Menge Leute darauf reinfallen.
Es dürfte sich dabei m. E. aber um keinen Phishingversuch handeln, sondern um den Versuch einen Trojaner unterzubringen.


----------



## SEP (8 November 2006)

*AW: Neue ebay-Idee*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Es dürfte sich dabei m. E. aber um keinen Phishingversuch handeln, sondern um den Versuch einen Trojaner unterzubringen.


Vermute ich auch - daher verschoben. _ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Genesis (8 November 2006)

*AW: Neue ebay-Idee*

<Ironie>Jo, Ebay verschickt neuerdings die Mails aus Polen, weil's dort billiger ist... 
	
	



```
IP 212.244.239.198
address: 50-056 Wroclaw
address: POLAND
```
</Ironie>


----------



## Unregistriert (8 November 2006)

*AW: Neue ebay-Idee*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Original-Mail, gestern Abend erhalten, nachdem ich natürlich nichts an meinem ebay-Account gemacht hatte:
> 
> Die angehängte ebay.pdf.zip habe ich inhaltlich nicht geprüft, aber so meine Bedenken ...



He Katzenhai,

das scheint wieder ein neuer Trojaner (zum phishen?) zu sein. Die Mail scheint auch schon ein paar Tage im Umlauf zu sein.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Devilfrank (9 November 2006)

*AW: Neue ebay-Idee*



> Die angehängte ebay.pdf.zip habe ich inhaltlich nicht geprüft, aber so meine Bedenken ...



Schick sie mir mal bitte. Vielleicht ist das ja was Neues für meinen Zoo...


----------



## Heiko (9 November 2006)

*AW: Neue ebay-Idee*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Schick sie mir mal bitte. Vielleicht ist das ja was Neues für meinen Zoo...


Hierher bitte auch.


----------



## KatzenHai (9 November 2006)

*AW: Neue ebay-Idee*

Sorry,

ist nicht mehr existent. Gestern Abend gelöscht.

Aber der unregistrierte Marco von gestern Abend viertel vor Acht hat vielleicht ein Exemplar?


----------



## SEP (14 November 2006)

*AW: Neue ebay-Idee*

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/63226/

Mehr zum Thema.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2006)

*AW: Neue ebay-Idee*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> ist nicht mehr existent. Gestern Abend gelöscht.
> 
> Aber der unregistrierte Marco von gestern Abend viertel vor Acht hat vielleicht ein Exemplar?



Nope Katzenhai. Sorry jetzt erst gesehen.

Gruß Marco


----------

